# my PVR dream



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

I dreamed I was in a library that apparently had lots of books to choose from. I didn't care for most of them of course, but I looked through the catalog and found several I had been wanting to read. But the odd thing about this library is that all the book shelves were locked behind glass cases.

I asked the librarian if I could check out one of the books I had picked out. He told me I would have to come back at 9pm the next day for that book. When I asked why, he told me that was when the book's publisher wanted me to read it.

This seemed strange, but I asked him what books could I check out now. He pointed me to a shelf marked "2am Wednesday". I perused the shelf and found nothing that seemed interesting, but it was the only unlocked shelf in the whole library. So I eventually picked out a serial novel and sat down on one of the comfortable reading sofas. When I got to the end of a page I was amazed to see the next page turn over by itself!

At first I thought that this was great! I went looking for the librarian to ask him how it was done. I couldn't find him and when I got back I found that the book had turned over several pages in my absence. The previous pages were now stuck together so I couldn't go back to read what I missed.

Eventually the book turned to the end of a chapter. That's when the librarian showed up with a stack of books he had collected from the other library patrons. He grabbed my book too, despite my protests that I wasn't done with it. He just mumbled something about "come back next week" and locked all the books back up on the shelf. He then unlocked the shelf next to it, but I found that I had already read all the books there.

So I found myself in a library full of books but completely bored because there was nothing available that I wanted to read. I decided to ask one of the other patrons why this library was run this way. He gave me a strange look and told me that's how all libraries worked. I started to ask him more but he just shushed me because the page in his book had just turned.

All the other patrons I asked told me pretty much the same thing until I ran into a nice couple sharing a book and some popcorn. I told them I wanted to find a library where I could read any book in the collection at any time for however long that I felt like reading. They told me they had heard of a library like that from some friends. It was called the Public Volumes Reader's library.

Of couse I wanted to change libraries immediately, but when I asked them where the PVR library was located they didn't even know! Barely controlling myself I inquired why had they never bothered to go there. They just shrugged. "We only read a couple of times a week.", he said. "It's only books.", she added.

That's when my alarm went off and I awoke to find myelf covered with sweat. It was only a dream. "Libraries don't work that way.", I reassured myself, as I turned my TV on to the morning show. I had missed the news headlines so I rewound to the top of the hour to catch them.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Great post! And welcome to DBSTalk, chessmaster1010! :hi:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> So I found myself in a library full of books but completely bored because there was nothing available that I wanted to read.


You obviously were using the wrong "library card".  
Good post.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great post!

Just remember... _They_ are tracking what you 'read'.

The Nickster :smoking:


----------

